# Hello



## TiggerandPooh (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,

I am new here, I found the website just browsing through the internet, and thought it would be nice to join. I currently own 4 female mice, Callie, Elliot, Fog and Angel. I don't know their colours so I have described them the best I can.

Callie - Brown all over

Elliot - White with brownie, ginger colour patched all over her

Fog - White with grey on her head and on her bum with a light brown colour underneath.

Angel - Wild mouse colour but very very shiny.

I will try and get pictures of them later while I clean them out.

Thank You


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome! I am sure you will enjoy the forums, I find them very helpful!

Squeaks to your mice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Pictures, pictures!


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Tigger and Pooh and welcome.

Which are you Tigger or Pooh? Or are you both? I love the sound of your meeces and photos would be great.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Kylie (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, welcome.
:]

I love the name Elliot for a girly mouse.


----------

